# Clifton NJ Pigeon Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All ..

If you can give a home to a "found" pigeon with an untraceable
band in the Clifton NJ area, please contact Sharon at one of
the numbers listed in her post which follows:

Thanks!

Terry
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SORRY THERE IS NOTHING ELSE ON THE BAND . I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IF 
SOMEONE COULD TAKE HIM IN
AS I DON'T LIKE KEEPING HIM IN A CRATE .THERE ARE TO MANT FERAL CATS TO 
LET HIM LOOSE.CONTACT ME
AT 973-772-4890 HOME OR 973-573-2852 CELL


----------



## Gretchen R (Jan 23, 2003)

*Can Help A Clifton NJ Pigeon*

Hello, Sharon ! My name is Gretchen R. I am located in central NJ (in Monmouth County;Near the shore.) I saw your posting on the pigeon. I would be happy to give the pigeon a home. ( I currently have about 14 .) If you wish to call me, the best way to reach me is cell phone (732)614-8189. Let me know!

Gretchen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gretchen and thank you for helping with this bird. Sharon's computer is down, so I have called her and given her your cell phone #. Sharon, in turn,
advised that you can reach her at her mother's (973) 365-2090 or on her cell (973) 573-2852.

Please let us know how things work out.

Terry


----------

